# Hoyt Faktor 30 all set up



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

2014 Hoyt Faktor 30 in excellent condition. 60-70 lb draw weight, 27.5 inch draw length. Fully set up and tuned, comes with Black Gold Vengeance 7 pin sight, Rip Cord Red Zone rest, Tight Spot 5 Arrow Quiver, Trophy Ridge stabilizer. String and cables have been replaced with Vapor Trail string and cables. This was the top of the line aluminum Hoyt bow in 2014. A similar set up new would be $1700 or more. This bow has been well taken care of. *650.00 OBO* I live in Hurricane UT prefer not to ship.

short poems on rain by famous poets


short poems on rain by famous poets


----------

